# help with box finger joints on router table



## trojan62 (May 12, 2011)

hi everyone,
i hope someone can help whos a bit more knowlegable than me.
as above, ive made different jigs for my router table to cut these joints and the same result, terrible.
it would be ok i suppose if i knew what i was doing.
anyway, ive seen the videos online, printed out the pdfs and made these jigs, but for the life of me i cant seem to get this right. i use a straight bit in the table as i dont have a spiral bit yet, plus they seem expensive.
anyhow, what im asking is, is there foolproof and easy way to cut these joints and could someone give me a few tips.

thanks

chris.....


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

What specifically is happening? If you are getting tear out, try using a backer board, this should help with that.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Chris. When you say "terrible'. What do you mean? Too short? Too long? Too tight or too loose?

Straight bit should work OK.

What size fingers are yoiu trying to cut in what size timber?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, this type of box joint jig is the easiest to use. Simple rule to remember: the bit, spacer fence and distance between them must all be the same size. Set up is easiest using brass set up bars. Make a test cut on two pieces and see how they fit. Adjustments are easy: if the fit is too loose tap the end closest to you to the right, too tight tap to the left. (Righty -tighty, lefty -loosey) The bit height for 90° corners requires the bit to be slightly higher than the thickness of the material. Run a piece of 3 x 3 x 6" wood over your bit and then use this as a push block to prevent tear out.

These tips should get you going.


----------



## Bill Huber (Sep 7, 2009)

I have had a Rockler Box joint jig and I have made 2 or 3 different ones and I have always had problems getting the joints just right, a little loose or to tight.

I now have the Incra box joint jig and it is awesome, the first joint I made was spot on and everyone that I have made has been great with 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" joints.

I have even been making some wood hinges and they are really cool.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

trojan62 said:


> hi everyone,
> i hope someone can help whos a bit more knowlegable than me.
> as above, ive made different jigs for my router table to cut these joints and the same result, terrible.
> it would be ok i suppose if i knew what i was doing.
> ...


These shots may be helpful. By the way Chris, it would be to your own advantage to complete your public profile. These shots taken a long time ago show I think, the first time that I used this jig.


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

I have been very happy with my Jointech system but they have gone out of business. The Incra system has a very good reputation and for less than $70.00 at Rockler it would be worth your consideration.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

harrysin said:


> These shots may be helpful. By the way Chris, it would be to your own advantage to complete your public profile. These shots taken a long time ago show I think, the first time that I used this jig.



Great pics, Harry! That's similar to the jig I've always used for box joints, but I didn't have any of those polymers handy so I used hardwoods as stepover blocks.

HDPE?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As they say Harrison, "necessity is the mother of invention"


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

I have the plans , from shop notes, for a fully micro adjustable box joint jig. It is designed for use on a table saw and gives great results.
contact me at: [email protected], and I will forward the plans to you.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harrison, yes, HDPE. These are the Router Workshop box joint jigs from Oak Park. They are no longer in production but MLCS sells a similar set made from MDF.


----------



## planbbob (Mar 31, 2012)

Browne,

I have most/all of the ShopNotes mags. Which issue has the box joint jig??

Thanks for the help,

Bob


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

planbbob said:


> Browne,
> 
> I have most/all of the ShopNotes mags. Which issue has the box joint jig??
> 
> ...


Issue 8

shopnotes-8-box-joint-jig.pdf

Al


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

trojan62 said:


> anyhow, what im asking is, is there foolproof and easy way to cut these joints and could someone give me a few tips.


Get an Incra jig. Makes super tight box joints. I love mine.
Incra Universal Precision Positioning Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

me too, but mine is in transit from incra


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is the one I have works good and is easy. Rockler Router Table Box Joint Jig | Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------

